# web comic help wanted!



## gero (Feb 11, 2009)

don't worry, i'm not after donations... yet.  i joined fa awhile ago in order to work on a web comic idea that for now only exists in my head and in a couple of sketchbooks. basically i'm a big cyberpunk fan; william gibson, neal stephenson, spider robinson, etc. the comic is my tribute to the genre, and i am currently working on character designs and storyline structure. 

the premise is the story of a young fox, kit (i'm terrible with names), retold in his last moments. he begins as a delinquent youth who begins running drugs for a hustler who saved his life. he goes on the run, becoming entangled in a broad power struggle between a nation of disenfranchised youths, outlaws, drug-addled assassins, and a fascist military dictatorship, with plenty of good old sex, drugs, and rock & roll thrown in keep your attention. 

i plan on posting actual story outlines and dialog as i develop the story further. like i said, i'm terrible with names, and would appreciate any input. i also have some preliminary work on characters on my fa page, but have lots of junk from my sketchbook to post. i just wanted to introduce myself and hopefully connect with other artists and fans of furry web comics. so drop me a line!

thanks,
gero
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/gero/


----------



## Nikolai (Feb 11, 2009)

Yeah, work the name definitely. >>....

I find that if you go to "Behind the name", a website, they have a name generator. Put in some of the influences in the little check boxes, and it'll generate some random names. Usually that helps me spark original names. 

In fact... http://www.behindthename.com/random/ There. Linky.


----------



## gero (Feb 11, 2009)

thanks, i was mostly just tired of writing "the main character" or "that one guy" when hashing out the storyline, but i think i might stick to the names of musicians from bands i like strategy. thanks for the link though.


----------

